# GBAtemp first impressions - Miyoo Mini



## _abysswalker_ (Dec 23, 2021)

Looks super nice for the money. Speakers sound dreadful though.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 23, 2021)

That speaker is in pain.


----------



## eyeliner (Dec 23, 2021)

Why waste your time?
Get a used Vita. You'll get the same systems emulated, with native PSP and Vita.

Get. A. Vita.


----------



## XDel (Dec 23, 2021)

Yep, speakers need swapped out, and I need more emulation examples, but other than that, it almost looks good for the price... almost. I do like the fact that there are 4 trigger buttons, but alas, where's all the Playstation?

That said, I would like to see American factories producing goods like this as well... someone with no ties to the CCP what so ever.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Dec 23, 2021)

It looks nice. I like the size of it, it's about as small as you'd really want to go with something like this, if you go any smaller it will just be painful to use. Shame the audio is so bad or it could be a nice little emulation device.



XDel said:


> Yep, speakers need swapped out, and I need more emulation examples, but other than that, it almost looks good for the price... almost. I do like the fact that there are 4 trigger buttons, but alas, where's all the Playstation?
> 
> That said, I would like to see American factories producing goods like this as well... someone with no ties to the CCP what so ever.


Maybe put a Switch speaker in there, they are decent quality and compact. Hopefully it's just a speaker issue and not an emulation or amp issue.


----------



## XDel (Dec 23, 2021)

The Real Jdbye said:


> It looks nice. I like the size of it, it's about as small as you'd really want to go with something like this, if you go any smaller it will just be painful to use. Shame the audio is so bad or it could be a nice little emulation device.
> 
> 
> Maybe put a Switch speaker in there, they are decent quality and compact. Hopefully it's just a speaker issue and not an emulation or amp issue.



I had the same thought, but I'm not sure if they would fit or not. If they do, it's a novel idea! I've a spare set waiting for me in my mail box in fact!


----------



## DKB (Dec 23, 2021)

that speaker is hilarious


----------



## Marc_LFD (Dec 23, 2021)

Looks super cute, but too small for my hands and I don't like handheld gaming too much.

Already have a 3DS XL, DS Lite, PSP, and Vita and none get much use these days.


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 23, 2021)

XDel said:


> I had the same thought, but I'm not sure if they would fit or not. If they do, it's a novel idea! I've a spare set waiting for me in my mail box in fact!


Seems to be a standard smartphone loudspeaker part. Approx 15x8mm in size. Here's some pics in case of use to anyone:


----------



## Plazorn (Dec 23, 2021)

eyeliner said:


> Why waste your time?
> Get a used Vita. You'll get the same systems emulated, with native PSP and Vita.
> 
> Get. A. Vita.


Get a switch with Switchroot and have Wii and Dreamcast support.


----------



## tech3475 (Dec 23, 2021)

eyeliner said:


> Why waste your time?
> Get a used Vita. You'll get the same systems emulated, with native PSP and Vita.
> 
> Get. A. Vita.



The main advantage I can see to this compared to a Vita may be it's size and/or it's price depending on the use case.

Subject to taxes, this works out about half the price of a Vita where I live.



Plazorn said:


> Get a switch with Switchroot and have Wii and Dreamcast support.



Get a Steamdeck and then you have a full PC.

Get. A. Steamdeck.

(Sits back and waits to see how I'll be one upped).


----------



## eyeliner (Dec 23, 2021)

Plazorn said:


> Get a switch with Switchroot and have Wii and Dreamcast support.


You can't really compare this Chinese trash with a Switch, right?
Price-wise it isn't really comparable.


----------



## Plazorn (Dec 23, 2021)

eyeliner said:


> You can't really compare this Chinese trash with a Switch, right?
> Price-wise it isn't really comparable.


My point is that PS Vitas are very pricey these days, and you could probably get a Switch for a similar price.


----------



## eyeliner (Dec 23, 2021)

Plazorn said:


> My point is that PS Vitas are very pricey these days, and you could probably get a Switch for a similar price.


I can only find in my area that switch lites can be moderately comparable to a vita, not the normal sizes switches. 

But I wouldn't be surprised that vitas increased in price. For whatever reason.


----------



## Jayro (Dec 23, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> That speaker is in pain.


It's likely a 0.5w speaker with 1.5~2w going through it.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 23, 2021)

Jayro said:


> It's likely a 0.5w speaker with 1.5~2w going through it.


Oh, so it must be an easy fix, I presume.


----------



## Jayro (Dec 23, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Oh, so it must be an easy fix, I presume.


I'm hoping they just use an off the shelf speaker so we can drop in a better one.


----------



## Plazorn (Dec 23, 2021)

eyeliner said:


> I can only find in my area that switch lites can be moderately comparable to a vita, not the normal sizes switches.
> 
> But I wouldn't be surprised that vitas increased in price. For whatever reason.


I meant used tablet only switches


----------



## Jayro (Dec 23, 2021)

The amount of ads on mobile is painful. (Three ads to a single forum reply!)


----------



## eyeliner (Dec 23, 2021)

Plazorn said:


> I meant used tablet only switches


Well, but then you either have to buy the rest of the Switch... Not cost effective.


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 23, 2021)

Jayro said:


> The amount of ads on mobile is painful. (Three ads to a single forum reply!)
> 
> View attachment 290968


PM me. As a patron you shouldn't be seeing ads at all?


----------



## Jayro (Dec 23, 2021)

shaunj66 said:


> PM me. As a patron you shouldn't be seeing ads at all?


I'm not the $5 Patron, jus the $2 Patron. I think the $2 plan still has ads. I just didn't expect so many all at once.


----------



## xdarkx (Dec 24, 2021)

Was not expecting that speaker sound... Sorry I mean "horn" sound according to their website.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 24, 2021)

This just looks like a knockoff of Analogues product.. Which is just weird..


----------



## Jayro (Dec 24, 2021)

Memoir said:


> This just looks like a knockoff of Analogues product.. Which is just weird..


China likes to bootleg everything, and not a single care is given.


----------



## KuntilanakMerah (Dec 24, 2021)

eyeliner said:


> Why waste your time?
> Get a used Vita. You'll get the same systems emulated, with native PSP and Vita.
> 
> Get. A. Vita.


jailbroken vita is what you need baby

i advice get the old vita the screen use oled and it make the game prettier, and change the battery into bigger one zenfone max pro m1 use 5000 mah battery


----------



## eyeliner (Dec 24, 2021)

Oh, and I'll add: PSX IS ALSO A PERFECTLY EMULATED SYSTEM!

On a VIta...


----------



## subcon959 (Dec 24, 2021)

It's weird to compare this to proper consoles. I don't think it's the same market, and it definitely isn't the same price range.

All that matters is, are there better options out there for £45?


----------



## Jayro (Dec 24, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> It's weird to compare this to proper consoles. I don't think it's the same market, and it definitely isn't the same price range.
> 
> All that matters is, are there better options out there for £45?


I doubt it. The Abernic ones are very good though for the price. And if the speaker is the only gripe here, I can live with it. I like this little handheld overall.


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 24, 2021)

Jayro said:


> I doubt it. The Abernic ones are very good though for the price. And if the speaker is the only gripe here, I can live with it. I like this little handheld overall.


It's also just a fun little toy. For £45 you can just chuck it in your bag or car and just have a blast with it whenever. 

Not all gadgets have to perfect (not that this one is)!!


----------



## Ralkila (Dec 24, 2021)

I think the main problem i see on this style of devices mimicking the gb classic is that having the screen like that will scratch or something. I would prefer a model based on the NDS or the GBAsp. However i doubt that i would use it outside so it is ok but i would go for the one with sticks and L/R buttons and a raspberry inside.


----------



## TheSpearGuy (Dec 24, 2021)

eyeliner said:


> Well, but then you either have to buy the rest of the Switch... Not cost effective.





eyeliner said:


> Oh, and I'll add: PSX IS ALSO A PERFECTLY EMULATED SYSTEM!
> 
> On a VIta...



Buying a Vita just for Mario Bros 3 and Pokemon Gold isn't that cost effective either ...


----------



## inetkun (Dec 24, 2021)

I’m looking forward to the future of emulation, there are some really nice units coming out


----------



## eyeliner (Dec 24, 2021)

TheSpearGuy said:


> Buying a Vita just for Mario Bros 3 and Pokemon Gold isn't that cost effective either ...


What does that have to do with the issue at hand?


----------



## TheZander (Dec 24, 2021)

Has gbatemp considered starting their own line of these


----------



## Working_Goose (Dec 25, 2021)

No thanks, i´m using my RG280V.
Same Price Range, looks nice, great sound, nice display, i can PS1 Games too


----------



## ChibiMofo (Dec 25, 2021)

eyeliner said:


> Why waste your time?
> Get a used Vita. You'll get the same systems emulated, with native PSP and Vita.
> 
> Get. A. Vita.


Why waste your time on a handheld that was so bad Sony quickly abandoned the handheld market altogether? Get a New 3DS XL. It can run GBA, DS, DSi, and 3DS games _natively, _has official VC for many Nintendo and Sega games, and emulate everything the Miyoo can, including many Playstation 1 games and it can do something no other handheld can do: 3D. And this post 2014 model does 3D well.  It can run more games natively than any handheld in history.

Get. A. N3DSXL.


----------



## KuntilanakMerah (Dec 25, 2021)

how's the new atari console news?, any update


ChibiMofo said:


> Why waste your time on a handheld that was so bad Sony quickly abandoned the handheld market altogether? Get a New 3DS XL. It can run GBA, DS, DSi, and 3DS games _natively, _has official VC for many Nintendo and Sega games, and emulate everything the Miyoo can, including many Playstation 1 games and it can do something no other handheld can do: 3D. And this post 2014 model does 3D well.  It can run more games natively than any handheld in history.
> 
> Get. A. N3DSXL.


3ds is not for me it hurts my eyes, 2ds is reasonable but this thing is huge cannot fit into my pocket


----------



## eyeliner (Dec 25, 2021)

ChibiMofo said:


> Why waste your time on a handheld that was so bad Sony quickly abandoned the handheld market altogether? Get a New 3DS XL. It can run GBA, DS, DSi, and 3DS games _natively, _has official VC for many Nintendo and Sega games, and emulate everything the Miyoo can, including many Playstation 1 games and it can do something no other handheld can do: 3D. And this post 2014 model does 3D well.  It can run more games natively than any handheld in history.
> 
> Get. A. N3DSXL.


Fair point, but I'd get a 3ds for the DS/3DS/GBA games. Anything outside of that is hit or miss.
For general emulation (excluding 3DS and DS), a Vita is, in my opinion, superior.

Also, my favorite console is the DS. But it is a console very well served by its own library.

I am looking for a 3DSXL, but those are pricey.


----------



## Bastich76 (Dec 26, 2021)

I've been enjoying my ODroid Go Advance running Emuelec. It runs up to PS1 with no issues. I haven't tested the whole PSP library but the games I've tried have been great. Dreamcast and N64 are a little iffy, but you can get some running OK. I was also able to get native Pico 8 running on the system instead of emulation. The lack of a 2nd analog limits the 3D games you can play, but it's overall a decent system. About $80 for the one you assemble yourself. It reasonably fits in your pocket as well. Just be careful with the analog stick. Only issue I have is the lack of an external sound dial. You have to adjust the volume within Emuelec and can't do it while in game.


----------



## KuntilanakMerah (Dec 26, 2021)

i guess this toy is for toddler since it is cheap you have not to worry if it's broken


----------



## SmokeFox (Dec 26, 2021)

Man, i do love the size of this thing, i have a playgo(pocket go v2) and the ips screen is great for 16 bit emulation. Although the vita is the way for retro emulation, ps one and psp, it is funny to see like we did not have these chinese handhelds at 2018. Its 2021/2022 and they are improving. Ambernic for example produces high quality handhelds.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 26, 2021)

Plazorn said:


> Get a switch with Switchroot and have Wii and Dreamcast support.


Vita has persistent firmware even after a shutdown and reboot. Switch had no permanent or persistent CFW, so...


----------



## KuntilanakMerah (Dec 26, 2021)

the_randomizer said:


> Vita has persistent firmware even after a shutdown and reboot. Switch had no permanent or persistent CFW, so...


not switch but 3ds have persistent cfw, switch on other hand the dev got jailed if not we probably get permanent patch


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 26, 2021)

KuntilanakMerah said:


> not switch but 3ds have persistent cfw, switch on other hand the dev got jailed if not we probably get permanent patch



Yeah, even the 3DS has permanent CFW, it's a big turnoff for me wanting to mod the Switch because the lack of it.


----------



## silvershadow (Dec 26, 2021)

tech3475 said:


> The main advantage I can see to this compared to a Vita may be it's size and/or it's price depending on the use case.
> 
> Subject to taxes, this works out about half the price of a Vita where I live.
> 
> ...



Get a sager laptop with desktop cpu and 3080 in it. Then use moonlight streaming from that to ur switch lol. Full power, and portable if ur clever with a backpack and ignore heating issues lol


----------



## RocketFan (Dec 30, 2021)

I have a a few of these Chinese handhelds, including a Powkiddy V90 and the RG351V.  This sounds like it performs similar to the V90, but that did improve some once the custom Firmware was installed (same exact FW which should eventually support this device).  I like the Gameboy-like formfactor and "pocketable" size of this.  Looking on Aliexpress I see these in the $60 ballpark.  That seems a bit high, when the V90 is a also great device for closer to $40 or even approaching $30 if you look really hard.


----------



## pucky (Jan 1, 2022)

managed to order 1 yesterday, but it gonna take a while to arrive. (mail says estimated 23 januari)
hope it will be as good as i heard


----------



## SonyUSA (Jan 3, 2022)

the_randomizer said:


> Yeah, even the 3DS has permanent CFW, it's a big turnoff for me wanting to mod the Switch because the lack of it.



So chip your switches and then they will be permanent


----------



## bbabnikk (May 21, 2022)

eyeliner said:


> Why waste your time?
> Get a used Vita. You'll get the same systems emulated, with native PSP and Vita.
> 
> Get. A. Vita.


A used vita costs 3 times as much as this?
Just got one shipping for 47usd, cheapest used vita I can find was $144.


----------



## LoggerMan (May 23, 2022)

I just ordered one, I didn't know it didn't have a RTC though. I was hoping to play the gameboy color Pokemon games on it. I guess I'll have to get clock hacks after all.


----------



## lordelan (May 25, 2022)

Bastich76 said:


> I was also able to get native Pico 8 running on the system instead of emulation.


What do you mean by that? Pico 8 is *always* emulation.
Do you mean u're using the official emulator instead of FAKE-08?


----------



## lordelan (Jun 9, 2022)

What a beauty that is!


----------



## whmzsu (Aug 17, 2022)

eyeliner said:


> Why waste your time?
> Get a used Vita. You'll get the same systems emulated, with native PSP and Vita.
> 
> Get. A. Vita.


Some arcade game runs slow on vita, like irem games: airdual hook  etc. But playable on the miyoo mini.


----------

